# How do you store your bags or SLG's?



## Narkeasha

This thread is to post your pictures on how your bags are stored in your wardrobe or displayed on your trophy shelf. From this, we can get ideas on how to organise or storage space. Do you store them in your dustbags or in clear boxes for viewing? I believe that everyone treats their bags with great care here... I will post my pictures up the moment I get my camera back from the store from fixing. So TPFers, go ahead and post them pictures up.


----------



## Nola

There are many pics/threads on this, please do a search


----------



## Narkeasha

really...sorry


----------



## Ilovepurse007

LV storage ideas


----------



## Narkeasha

Ilovepurse007 said:


> LV storage ideas


Thanks, i was havin problem looking for it... See u there


----------



## halunfishie

How do you TPFers store your LV bags?  I put my bags in the dustbag and then back into the box when I'm not using them, but a SA told me that storing the bag in the box is actually bad for the leather as it will cause it to crack.  Has anyone heard this?  Is it true that the box will dry out the leather?  I'm not sure whether to believe him since he was out of boxes when I bought a bag and if this was just his excuse not to find a box for me.


----------



## LVuitton

I let all of my bags stay out of both dustbag and boxes.
Not just because I'm not "all over my bags" by not letting them stand on the floor and let it rain on them.
But also because that when your bags aren't in dustbag and all, they get pantina faster. Of course, if you don't want pantina, you should at least let them get back in the dustbag ;D


----------



## sarah2808

I usually stuff them with old pillowcases or tshirts and store them in my cupboard. I do worry about getting creases, but touch wood that hasn't happened.  My daughter doesn't stuff hers or use a dustbag and they are all fine as well.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Mine are always stored in their dustbags and stuffed with either old pillow cases or bubble wrap.  I do not store them in the boxes since leather does need to "breathe."


----------



## beljwl

I store them stuffed in the dustbags and in the box.


----------



## LVobsessed415

my bags are stuffed with bubble wrap, put in dust bag, LV box then in the closet they go.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i just keep them in my closet, no dustbags, no box. the ones im using i keep on my coat rack in my room. i wish i cared more about them.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

they're all over my room LOL
or i i don't use them in a long time, i'll put it in m closet OUT of the dustbag or box... i want them to get honey patina soon


----------



## SweetPurple

I stuff them with tissue paper so they don't get out of shape and store them in their dustbags.


----------



## laura711

I can't help but look around my room and wish I was old enough to get onto the property market.  With UK house prices soaring completely out of a under 25s reach, there is no way I'll be able to get onto the ladder until I'm about 26 or 27 ush:

Atm, I'm share renting with two friends, and my bags just SIT wherever there is space.  Not even a designated wardrobe (no room already in the wardrobe with clothes busting out), and there's no room for BOXES either.  

I actually feel guilty about it :shame:

What can I do?  *sigh*

How does everyone else store their bags?  Any solutions to be offered?  :s


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

you can do a search... I think there were a couple of threads on this just last week or so...


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

I keep all my LV bags on the shelf (it used to be book shelf but now I'm using it for my LV). I put them nicely inside their dustbags. My Lv shoes, they are sleeping inside their dustbags as well and I put them inside their box. I do the same with my LV belts.


----------



## beljwl

Here are mine


----------



## sweetneet

^ yeah like beljwl, i put pictures on my accessory boxes too. it's a great idea!

i got some cheap shelves from Ikea, and use them to display my bags. to see my pics, just follow the link in my sig, go to post #110. i think i even post a link to the shelves on the Ikea website, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## laura711

wow *sweetnet* the pic of that shelf on ur signature is amazing its exactly what I need!
Sigh.. when i finally get onto the property ladder 5 years later, I will have a study/bag room. LOL


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

come on..show us how u store yr LV...


----------



## elle

Closet systems are a dream come true. I currently have a small wall closet, so I put in a drawer/shelving system similar to this from The Container Store. The Elfa pieces are extremely versatile- you can build your system the way you want it and it's super easy to put together! Plus, it's not permanent, so if you're a renter...you can easily bring it along with you when you move.

I'm moving into my own place soon and recently had California Closets design a system for my walk-in closets. Wall 3 is where I will store my bags/accessories/shoes:


----------



## L.Bevahousen

*So my collection of lvs are all over the place right now, I'm looking through them to make a list of every one I have. My question is what is the best way to store them when I'm not using them? *
*I know in the dust bags and keeping them healthy and all that, but I meant should I store them in some order? Do you? Allot of the time when I'm looking for particular bag I can't find it because its under a huge stack of other bags. Anyone have any suggestions of how to store them so I can easily find them.*
*How do you store your bags?*


----------



## Bag Fetish

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/how-do-you-store-your-bags-85007.html another thread


----------



## Bag Fetish

another thread http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lv-storage-ideas-please-post-pics-82177.html


----------



## ayla

Please remember to do a search before starting a topic ! Let's continue discussion in those other threads.


----------



## lanamarie

How do you store your bags while they are not being used.  Obviously, in the dustcover, but what do you put inside of the bag so it doesn't lose its shape?  Tissue paper?  Air bags?  What do you think works best?


----------



## Div4life

Well, I don't store my bags in dust covers cause I want to see what I paid for. It is motivating for me to see my bags. Plus I feel that dust covers can cause you to forget what you have if you have lots of bags. I usually put airbags in my bags...and if I feel the bags still needs more stuffing...I'll stuff old t-shirts in there to keep the shape.


----------



## Addy

Welcome! if you do a search, there are lots of existing threads that you can read and post in. Good luck!


----------



## EmilyEmergency

I was wondering how you all store your bags and or accessories.  Does anyone have a bag closet??   I'de LOVE to see pics  

I don't own any LV bags atm but my dream when I'm older is to have a walk in closet with one wall being all my bags.  I'll keep them in their dust bags on selfs and below each bag in it's dust bag I'll put a sticky label with the name of the bag and maybe a little picture of it so at a glance I can choose what bag will best match my outfit, without having to pull all the bags out of their dust bags...if that makes sense.


----------



## Princess Saf

Lol! Very nice idea! I keep all my bags in their dustbags on top of my wardrobes in a row! I am planning on having a cabinet made especially for them... But only when my collection has grown! Not enough bags to justify it yet!


----------



## eunaddict

i think there are threads on this....with photos....


after like 10 mins of searching =.=

here you go:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...our-handbag-accessory-collections-498168.html


----------



## EmilyEmergency

^ Oh thanks, I didn't realise there was already a thread


----------



## lvgirlforlife

*I have always stored my bags in their pj's bag and in the box. 

I live in a very dry climate and very hot too. So I have never worried about humidity. well....*

*tonight my SA told me that LV doesn't recommend storing the bags in the boxes as they can get over heated and dry out. I never heard this....*

*so....what to do....I love my boxes..but should all my LV babies just live in their jammies????*


----------



## Addy

If you do a search, there are lots of existing threads that you can read and post in. Good luck!


----------



## KatherineO

Recently I've been carrying my Coach Crossbody (hate not carrying my speedy but with the weather & having to do non-stop shopping for my husbands care packages, it's just easier) and I don't want to fold my speedy up everytime Im not using it because the creases will never go away if I do, but it's too big for it's dust bag if I don't fold it. 

How do you all store your LV's when not carrying them? 
I want to make sure it's stored & kept for in the absolute best manner so that it stays in amazing condition. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lshcat

I keep the shaper/insert inside my speedy when not in use, and slip it into it's giant dust bag (I guess I have an oversized one for some reason, if yours doesn't fit?) The kind with the drawstring. Anyway I've heard of people stuffing them with those shipping air pillows, or with t-shirts, etc... I wouldn't personally fold or crease them for storage. If it doesn't fit in it's dust bag perhaps in an armoire or inside a glassed bookcase? They really deserve to be displayed anyway don't they, heehee!


----------



## Addy

Please do a search for existing threads, thanks!


----------



## Lc4x4

Hi. I just got my westminster gm in the damier ebene canvas. Its a really comfortable and gorgeous bag. But am I storing it the right way? Heres how I store it. 

I put the bag in the dust bag. Then I put the bag, covered with the dustbag, in this type of transparent bag thing that is quite larger than the westie but good enough for a easy fit. Something like this:

http://www.zfpolybags.com/Html/en/ProductsView_ID26.html

but its handbag shaped. Its those bags made of pvc that you get when you buy those special memory pillow stuff? It has a top zipper, but with a hole on the side. Then I put one pack of silica gel on the back of the dust bag covered bag inside the pvc bag. Only one to prevent moulds.

After the bag in the dustbag, then in the pvc bag, I put it in the large collapsible box that LV gives. 

Then after that, I cover the entire box with a large, dry towel. I keep it then in my cabinet with a pillow ( heavy, memory type ) above it.

Am I making it worse? I store my speedy folded in its dustbag inside my closet. We have an AC in our room that is often on because the temp. here in our place reaches 40 degrees Celsius. IT does get cold, but we love it

HELP!!!


----------



## Dawn72

Wow that sounds like a lot of work! So you have heat where you stay. Is it humid? But with LV canvas bags w/o vachetta it doesnt look like you have much to worry about. If you have mould you can wipe it off. The only problem might be the smell. How long will you store your bag before you bring it out to air/use again? I wonder if too dry a condition might cause the canvas to crack.


----------



## Lc4x4

Dawn72 said:


> Wow that sounds like a lot of work! So you have heat where you stay. Is it humid? But with LV canvas bags w/o vachetta it doesnt look like you have much to worry about. If you have mould you can wipe it off. The only problem might be the smell. How long will you store your bag before you bring it out to air/use again? I wonder if too dry a condition might cause the canvas to crack.



in our place here in the urban area, its not humid. In about 2 weeks we will go back to our place which is like a rural place. Thats where it gets humid. I might use it 3 times a week but maybe it will get to one time a week because I am very afraid of scratching the leather.


----------



## Dawn72

Lc4x4 said:


> in our place here in the urban area, its not humid. In about 2 weeks we will go back to our place which is like a rural place. Thats where it gets humid. I might use it 3 times a week but maybe it will get to one time a week because I am very afraid of scratching the leather.



So once to three times per week every week? I think you'll have no problems then. The canvas is very sturdy and can handle a lot. My only stress is all that work taking out and putting to bed weekly


----------



## boyoverboard

I appreciate that you want to take good care of your bag, but I really don't think you need to do all that. You're supposed to let the leather breathe, so I don't keep any of my bags or SLGs in the boxes. They're really just gift boxes, not intended for actual storage. I just put mine in their dust bags when I'm not using them.


----------



## shalomjude

I live in a humid climate and I store all of mine in LV boxes in their dust bags (some of have air-pillows in them) ...I just place thirsty hippo containers in the cupboards and they have all been fine.


----------



## Lc4x4

boyoverboard said:


> I appreciate that you want to take good care of your bag, but I really don't think you need to do all that. You're supposed to let the leather breathe, so I don't keep any of my bags or SLGs in the boxes. They're really just gift boxes, not intended for actual storage. I just put mine in their dust bags when I'm not using them.



Do you know what happens if it breathes only little air? Do you have pics or do you know a thread that has pics of effects on the leather when it cant breathe?


----------



## charleston-mom

Sounds like a good way to totally ruin your bags to be honest.


----------



## Sprina

I think putting it in the original dust bag is more than enough. I stored my bags in their dust bag and just put them on somewhere without direct sunlight.
I remember I read it in Chanel forum that if the leather can't breath for too long, it will crack. I think the PVC is too much and in fact DE is not that easy to get scratch. Mine was all good till I accidentally drop it and it hit on the road


----------



## Lc4x4

charleston-mom said:


> Sounds like a good way to totally ruin your bags to be honest.



Why?:cry:

Can you tell me how to store it instead? Should I just leave it in its dustbag in the pvc case with the silica gel?


----------



## SassieMe

charleston-mom said:


> Sounds like a good way to totally ruin your bags to be honest.



ITA!  I would never ever store my bags in plastic anything.  I agree also with poster who said that it needs to be able to breathe.

But I don't live in your climate, so you may have really different things to consider.  Good luck with finding a solution!


----------



## trumanfinn

I would be careful..I live in a non-humid area, and had an issue with a bag a few months ago. I always store my bags out in the open on shelves in my room- I put a bag in the dustbag and put it in my dark closet because it was for sale, and I always wrap and put away bags that are for sale so that nothing happens to them. When I got it out a few days later, the vachetta smelled terrible. I don't know what caused it, it may be because I treat the leather..but it took several days of sitting outside in the fresh air and carrying it before the smell went away. That leather just wants to breathe! lol


----------



## trumanfinn

trumanfinn said:


> I would be careful..I live in a non-humid area, and had an issue with a bag a few months ago. I always store my bags out in the open on shelves in my room- I put a bag in the dustbag and put it in my dark closet because it was for sale, and I always wrap and put away bags that are for sale so that nothing happens to them. When I got it out a few days later, the vachetta smelled terrible. I don't know what caused it, it may be because I treat the leather..but it took several days of sitting outside in the fresh air and carrying it before the smell went away. That leather just wants to breathe! lol



ETA- I ended up keeping and not selling the bag..it smells fine now, but I'm worried that if I pack it back up, it will start to smell again!


----------



## Lc4x4

Sprina said:


> I think putting it in the original dust bag is more than enough. I stored my bags in their dust bag and just put them on somewhere without direct sunlight.
> I remember I read it in Chanel forum that if the leather can't breath for too long, it will crack. I think the PVC is too much and in fact DE is not that easy to get scratch. Mine was all good till I accidentally drop it and it hit on the road





SassieMe said:


> ITA!  I would never ever store my bags in plastic anything.  I agree also with poster who said that it needs to be able to breathe.
> 
> But I don't live in your climate, so you may have really different things to consider.  Good luck with finding a solution!





trumanfinn said:


> I would be careful..I live in a non-humid area, and had an issue with a bag a few months ago. I always store my bags out in the open on shelves in my room- I put a bag in the dustbag and put it in my dark closet because it was for sale, and I always wrap and put away bags that are for sale so that nothing happens to them. When I got it out a few days later, the vachetta smelled terrible. I don't know what caused it, it may be because I treat the leather..but it took several days of sitting outside in the fresh air and carrying it before the smell went away. That leather just wants to breathe! lol



Is it okay to store it like that for a week? Mine is damier ebene leather, treated. Not vachetta. Because I will use it in may 12. I am in australia now. Then after that Ill get back to my urban place and use it. Then we will go back to our rural area home and I will only store it inside the dustbag.


----------



## Louis III

I just keep my bags in my closet, on the shelves. I never put them in their dustbags, or anything, because I want to see my collection and use the bags whenever I feel like it. I've had LV for over 10 years and stored them like this and they are all perfect.


----------



## Sprina

Lc4x4 said:


> Is it okay to store it like that for a week? Mine is damier ebene leather, treated. Not vachetta. Because I will use it in may 12. I am in australia now. Then after that Ill get back to my urban place and use it. Then we will go back to our rural area home and I will only store it inside the dustbag.



I personally think its fine, but I can't guarantee since i never keep my bags in PVC. In fact I hardly put my bags in dust bag  I only put them in when I plan not to use them for more than a week


----------



## Queen Maria

Let it breath .. You're killing the bag !
Like u said , it's treated leather ( DE ) 
Nothing to worry ! I have mine outside 
With no dust bag .. If you plan to use it 
3x a week .. Why do all these storing ??
LOL even inside the dust bag is fine !


----------



## boyoverboard

Lc4x4 said:


> Do you know what happens if it breathes only little air? Do you have pics or do you know a thread that has pics of effects on the leather when it cant breathe?



I don't have any pics, sorry. I've just read that the leather can crack or dry out if it's not exposed to air at all, i.e. kept inside a closed box. I've also heard some people say that the bags can age faster if kept inside a dust bag! I guess it's personal preference whether or not you use the dust bag. I do, but I guess you don't really need to do that either.


----------



## mpctorres

*I store by bags as follows:

(a) inside their dustbags -- not in boxes -- to let the leather breathe
(b) stuffed with small bolster pillows, or sweaters I hardly use, and for some, with their base shapers / liners, to keep the shape intact
(c) inside a cabinet that I periodically open to air out... with no direct exposure to sunlight, cold/hot air vents.

I posted some pictures for your reference.  I hope this helps.

*


----------



## chikapinku

I doubt many people would have pictures because keeping your bag in plastic for an extended period of time is not something most would wish to do. To answer your question, you could definitely be storing your bags in a better manner - as others have said, leather needs to breathe and it can't do that in plastic, and lack of oxygen (aka being stored in a box with no airflow) can cause the leather to crack.

Australia's not a particularly humid place so at least you won't be speeding up any mould-growing process or anything like that, but I can assure you that - at least in the part of Australia in which I reside - a dustbag and in the wardrobe with a moisture absorber is fine.


----------



## drspock7

I simply keep mine in a dust bag in a little closet


----------



## pureplatinum

i just store mine in their respective dustbags, before keeping them in the closet (which isn't sealed/airtight)


----------



## Lc4x4

mpctorres said:


> *I store by bags as follows:
> 
> (a) inside their dustbags -- not in boxes -- to let the leather breathe
> (b) stuffed with small bolster pillows, or sweaters I hardly use, and for some, with their base shapers / liners, to keep the shape intact
> (c) inside a cabinet that I periodically open to air out... with no direct exposure to sunlight, cold/hot air vents.
> 
> I posted some pictures for your reference.  I hope this helps.
> 
> *



Beautiful stack. Once I'll get home, I'Ll use the box for other goodies like my Marc Jacobs travel/sports bag, coach Demi, and my gifts to relatives. I'll just find a safe, cool and secure place for my bag, only in the dust bag, to sit, relax and breathe. 5 more days and she can finally breathe. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## DznrBagLvr

I was told by several SA's to never store canvas in the BOX. They are not intended for storage bc the canvas needs to breathe or it can crack. I used to store mine in their dust bags but my new closet has shelves built in and i like to see them so I leave them out.. I keep them stuffed with white towels to hold the shape. 

I worry that all you're doing in an attempt to keep them safe, will cause damage. Dust bags only would be my suggestion...


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I wouldn't store any of my bags inside boxes. Mine are inside their dustbags and sit on a closet shelf. I put cardboard on top of the wire shelving to protect the bottoms of my bags. The only  bag I don't store inside a dustbag is my DE NF because I don't want to bend the handles. My closet also happens to be air conditioned too which is good --because you don't want to store bags in a warm room with no air circulation.

I also wouldn't store my bags near any type of plastic. I stuff mine with towels or white acid-free tissue paper. I don't think anyone should store their bags in air tight containers either--leather needs to breathe and even canvas can start drying out and cracking over time if not stored properly.

Honestly, all you need is a room with good air circulation (not too cold or too warm) and a dust bag or pillowcase!


----------



## germanshepard

I think storing the bag in cotton dustbag is okay. But storing the bag in dustbag in a transparent zipper plastic bag is suffocating. Imagine stuffing my face in pastic bag.


----------



## chinchin_lim

Can u use the bag instead of storing?

The sealant of one of my bags is sticky cause it has been stored for too long in the dustbag

Bags need to be aired and the easiest way of airing is to use it.


----------



## Fennie

I store all my bags in their original dust bag and then leave them on a section in my closet. It should be okay, I'm not sure what air exposure has to contribute to all of this though...


----------



## purseslov3r

I always store my bags in their dustbags and inside the boxes but with the lids opened to let my bags breathe.


----------



## specme

I wouldn't store them like that . I don't think they can breathe. I would store them just in the dust bag. You can always ask the LV store the proper way to store them bc when I got my latest bag( that had to be returned bc of being damaged ), she pulled it out from the drawer and it was in a sealed plastic bag.
So I would ask the best way to store them.


----------



## MyDogTink

When out of season, I was putting all my  bags (LV, Chanel, MiuMiu,Prada - so a variety of leather, canvas, etc) in dust bags and then in a large suitcase in the cedar closet of my basement.  I rotated this method  based on season leaving what was for the current season in dust bags in the closet.  My LV SA suggested that instead I should just put them in  individual dust bags and place them on the closet shelf. She even said I could fold the speedy and stack the bags on top of each other. Bottom line is they need to breathe especially so the canvas, leather and any painted items (illustration line or monogrammed) don't crack.


----------



## znzngo

You just need to store it in it's dust bag and that's it! It's okay to stuff the inside to keep it's shape but you really need to let the leathers breath! if not, it will dry and crack! Ebene leather already have issues w/ cracking and such. I would not store it inside any plastic bag what so ever or inside the box or any kind of container. 
You have a beautiful bag so Enjoy it and don't worry too much about it!


----------



## suemb

Lc4x4 said:


> Why?:cry:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Mold.


----------



## roey

Plastic will eventually erode leather.  I once bought a used vintage Chanel tote that was stuffed with a Neiman Marcus shopping bag to maintain it's shape and when I removed the plastic bag and started using the tote, the inside leather lining peeled like crazy.  When I did some research about leather, I learned that plastic errodes it.  The treated Ebene already has been known to crack and peel so I would not exaccerbate it by storing in plastic plus the LV box.

If you have a shelf to place it on with handles up, that would work.


----------



## phillj12

mpctorres said:
			
		

> I store by bags as follows:
> 
> (a) inside their dustbags -- not in boxes -- to let the leather breathe
> (b) stuffed with small bolster pillows, or sweaters I hardly use, and for some, with their base shapers / liners, to keep the shape intact
> (c) inside a cabinet that I periodically open to air out... with no direct exposure to sunlight, cold/hot air vents.
> 
> I posted some pictures for your reference.  I hope this helps.



Wow, that is quite a collection!


----------



## phillj12

DznrBagLvr said:
			
		

> I was told by several SA's to never store canvas in the BOX. They are not intended for storage bc the canvas needs to breathe or it can crack. I used to store mine in their dust bags but my new closet has shelves built in and i like to see them so I leave them out.. I keep them stuffed with white towels to hold the shape.
> 
> I worry that all you're doing in an attempt to keep them safe, will cause damage. Dust bags only would be my suggestion...



Yes, several SAs told me the same thing abt the boxes. Good luck!


----------



## tnguyen87

mpctorres said:


> *I store by bags as follows:
> 
> (a) inside their dustbags -- not in boxes -- to let the leather breathe
> (b) stuffed with small bolster pillows, or sweaters I hardly use, and for some, with their base shapers / liners, to keep the shape intact
> (c) inside a cabinet that I periodically open to air out... with no direct exposure to sunlight, cold/hot air vents.
> 
> I posted some pictures for your reference.  I hope this helps.
> 
> *




Wow!! All those LVs!!


----------



## deanlmorgan

Lc4x4 said:


> Hi. I just got my westminster gm in the damier ebene canvas. Its a really comfortable and gorgeous bag. But am I storing it the right way? Heres how I store it.
> 
> I put the bag in the dust bag. Then I put the bag, covered with the dustbag, in this type of transparent bag thing that is quite larger than the westie but good enough for a easy fit. Something like this:
> 
> http://www.zfpolybags.com/Html/en/ProductsView_ID26.html
> 
> but its handbag shaped. Its those bags made of pvc that you get when you buy those special memory pillow stuff? It has a top zipper, but with a hole on the side. Then I put one pack of silica gel on the back of the dust bag covered bag inside the pvc bag. Only one to prevent moulds.
> 
> After the bag in the dustbag, then in the pvc bag, I put it in the large collapsible box that LV gives.
> 
> Then after that, I cover the entire box with a large, dry towel. I keep it then in my cabinet with a pillow ( heavy, memory type ) above it.
> 
> Am I making it worse? I store my speedy folded in its dustbag inside my closet. We have an AC in our room that is often on because the temp. here in our place reaches 40 degrees Celsius. IT does get cold, but we love it
> 
> HELP!!!


just felt bag. nothing else.  trapped moisture can cause the canvas to dry out and curl.


----------



## LouVLover

boyoverboard said:


> I appreciate that you want to take good care of your bag, but I really don't think you need to do all that. You're supposed to let the leather breathe, so I don't keep any of my bags or SLGs in the boxes. They're really just gift boxes, not intended for actual storage. I just put mine in their dust bags when I'm not using them.


I was just at the LV store today and asked about storage and the SA said using the box (in addition to the dust bag) is fine. It keeps the bag in the dark and secure, so they are not just "gift boxes" and "not for storage." The box, in reality, assists in keeping out moisture that causes mold and mildew.

Here is a link to information on storing leather. I am also including a few snippets from the site.
**************
3
Fill your bag loosely with bubble wrap to help it keep its shape. Don't use newspaper as the ink can rub off onto the fabrics.

4
Put your bag into a dust cover or a pillow case. _Don't wrap it in a plastic bag_ as the leather can't breathe and the _smallest amount of moisture_ can cause mildew and mold.

5
Store your leather bag in a dark, cool space out of direct sunlight to keep the leather from drying out and cracking. A good place is in a large drawer or on a shelf in your closet. Don't hang your purse as the stress can stretch out the handles.
**************************


Read more: How to Store Leather Handbags | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_6027367_store-leather-handbags.html#ixzz1uL7qciQS

http://www.ehow.com/how_6027367_store-leather-handbags.html


----------



## boyoverboard

Interesting. A Google search brings up just as many results that suggest not storing in boxes as those that do suggest it. So who knows. I was just passing on info to the OP that many SAs recommend not storing LV items in boxes because the leather needs to breathe. I've only ever stored mine in dust bags, which has worked fine for me. 



LouVLover said:


> I was just at the LV store today and asked about storage and the SA said using the box (in addition to the dust bag) is fine. It keeps the bag in the dark and secure, so they are not just "gift boxes" and "not for storage." The box, in reality, assists in keeping out moisture that causes mold and mildew.
> 
> Here is a link to information on storing leather. I am also including a few snippets from the site.
> **************
> 3
> Fill your bag loosely with bubble wrap to help it keep its shape. Don't use newspaper as the ink can rub off onto the fabrics.
> 
> 4
> Put your bag into a dust cover or a pillow case. _Don't wrap it in a plastic bag_ as the leather can't breathe and the _smallest amount of moisture_ can cause mildew and mold.
> 
> 5
> Store your leather bag in a dark, cool space out of direct sunlight to keep the leather from drying out and cracking. A good place is in a large drawer or on a shelf in your closet. Don't hang your purse as the stress can stretch out the handles.
> **************************
> 
> 
> Read more: How to Store Leather Handbags | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_6027367_store-leather-handbags.html#ixzz1uL7qciQS
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_6027367_store-leather-handbags.html


----------



## charleston-mom

It's really bad for your bags to store them in boxes.  I'm more interested in what my SA tells me than random searches on Google.  You can find things on Google that will agree with whatever you want them to.  I trust my SA as she is a good friend as well.


----------



## LouVLover

boyoverboard said:


> Interesting. A Google search brings up just as many results that suggest not storing in boxes as those that do suggest it. So who knows. I was just passing on info to the OP that many SAs recommend not storing LV items in boxes because the leather needs to breathe. I've only ever stored mine in dust bags, which has worked fine for me.



It probably is all about conditions. Is it going to get banged around in the closet (with kids and such,) is it humid or arid in the area or in the house, is it going to be stored for a short or long time... and on and on... SO, either way is fine. I just want to do what is right for the most important part: THE BAG!!


----------



## LouVLover

charleston-mom said:


> It's really bad for your bags to store them in boxes.  I'm more interested in what my SA tells me than random searches on Google.  You can find things on Google that will agree with whatever you want them to.  I trust my SA as she is a good friend as well.


That is my problem though. I did ask my SA and he said "in the box with the Dust Bag." I think everyone's opinion differs and just do what makes you feel most comfortable!!


----------



## pointe1134

Depending on your climate, just leave them in their dustbags-NO plastic! I don't have pictures because I've never done it, but just think about what your bags are made of...Leather is skin! Just like humans, leather on bags/shoes needs to breathe and have air, otherwise it will dry up, crack, be gross and basically disintegrate. Enjoy your bags and don't worry so much!


----------



## beezluv

I have my bags all stuffed and in their dustbags if possible and then in a large box but I leave the box uncovered.  Does anyone know if that is ok storage so I don't have any mold issues?  I live in sunny southern california so I don't know if that makes a big difference too! Would love some input , thanks =)


----------



## joojehh

you have to let the leather breath. Maybe just put  a de humidifier in your closet.


----------



## Lee313

I tried to find a similar thread but I just found old ones.  So I thought I would create a new one.&#128522;. If you have a picture of how you store them that would be ideal.

I will go first.

My speedy is on the top shelf and my other items (seen in my avatar) are in my draw.

Can't wait to see everyone else's!


----------



## foxgirrl23

I keep all my LE items in a display case. Now it's full and the rest of my collection is in boxes stored in my closet I'm waiting to get another display case.


----------



## Lee313

foxgirrl23 said:


> View attachment 2967904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep all my LE items in a display case. Now it's full and the rest of my collection is in boxes stored in my closet I'm waiting to get another display case.




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Just lovely!!  Eventually as mine grow, I would love to get a display case!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Very pretty but you shouldn't store anything in the boxes only dust bags as they will crack.


----------



## Lee313

Markxmikesmom said:


> Very pretty but you shouldn't store anything in the boxes only dust bags as they will crack.




Those are just boxes &#128521;. I didn't have anywhere else to put them at the moment.  &#9786;&#65039; And thank you!  &#128147;


----------



## Toby93

This makes me take a look at my collection and realize that I need a bigger cupboard!  I started out using an armoir and now it looks like my collection has outgrown it


----------



## Lee313

Toby93 said:


> This makes me take a look at my collection and realize that I need a bigger cupboard!  I started out using an armoir and now it looks like my collection has outgrown it



When did you start collecting?  Maybe you can get an additional storage unit and still use your cupboard.  I'm sure it won't take me long to run out of room myself.  I'm planning on buying another purse, I'm not sure where I will be putting it. I will have to move my bags under my bed.  &#128514;


----------



## LouisV76

I store it like this: 
1st drawer my charms
	

		
			
		

		
	



2nd
	

		
			
		

		
	



3rd
	

		
			
		

		
	



4th
	

		
			
		

		
	



5th 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
(my shawls)
and finally my bags


----------



## Lee313

I really like how yours is organized and labeled!  Looks neat and clean.  &#128512;


----------



## LouisV76

Lee313 said:


> I really like how yours is organized and labeled!  Looks neat and clean.  [emoji3]




thank you lee313! [emoji8] it's still not perfect but I am pretty happy how it is...[emoji2]


----------



## portia86

LouisV76 said:


> I store it like this:
> 1st drawer my charms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968523
> 
> 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968524
> 
> 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968525
> 
> 4th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968526
> 
> 5th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my shawls)
> and finally my bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968528




[emoji7][emoji120]&#127998;[emoji92] HEAVEN [emoji92][emoji120]&#127998;[emoji7]


----------



## Toby93

Lee313 said:


> When did you start collecting?  Maybe you can get an additional storage unit and still use your cupboard.  I'm sure it won't take me long to run out of room myself.  I'm planning on buying another purse, I'm not sure where I will be putting it. I will have to move my bags under my bed.  &#128514;



I have only been collecting for 2 years.  When I look at the pic, it looks really messy, especially when I see the following posters collection. I need to look at getting another dresser or cupboard for the SLGs.


----------



## Lee313

Toby93 said:


> I have only been collecting for 2 years.  When I look at the pic, it looks really messy, especvially when I see the following posters collection. I need to look at getting another dresser or cupboard for the SLGs.



You can always reorganize when you get a second cupboard and I'm sure it will be fun going through all your goodies! &#128512;

I think I saw someone stick labels on their dustbag so they knew what the item was inside so they didn't have to go through everything to find an item.


----------



## Toby93

Lee313 said:


> You can always reorganize when you get a second cupboard and I'm sure it will be fun going through all your goodies! &#128512;
> 
> I think I saw someone stick labels on their dustbag so they knew what the item was inside so they didn't have to go through everything to find an item.



Every so often, I go through everything just to kind of " remind" myself what I actually have.  One of these days I will have to take a new group photo for reference.  The labelling is a great idea as I usually end up taking a couple of items out of their dust bags before I get the one I want.


----------



## reginablair

I own so few I just keep them on my closet floor in their dust bags. I'm jealous!


----------



## Lee313

reginablair said:


> I own so few I just keep them on my closet floor in their dust bags. I'm jealous!




I only have a few too and only 1 bag.  We all start from somewhere.  &#128521;


----------



## LouisV76

portia86 said:


> [emoji7][emoji120]&#127998;[emoji92] HEAVEN [emoji92][emoji120]&#127998;[emoji7]




[emoji8] thank you![emoji72][emoji23]


----------



## lovelystars

omg, looking at all your massive collections make me JELLY! 

anyway i have a question.

my room is kind of packed at the moment and my cupboard is only big enough to store all my clothes. so i have no place to keep my bags. 

now, i store them kept in their dustbags, stuffed with acid free paper.
and i place ALL my bags in a HUGE plastic container, with the lid on. with a dehumidifer (box) inside the plastic container.
I sometimes air it during the weekends with the lid off once a month or when i am tidying my room.
the place where i am living now is super dusty that's why i need to store it in a container with the lid on. otherwise i think there will be layers of dust in and on my bags.

i know keeping them in a plastic container is not the most ideal place, but i dont have any choice.

anyone have any suggestions for how i can care for my bags better?

i cant wait to move in 2 years' time! 

thanks in advance for all your advises! :giggles:


----------



## makup

I don't only many. They are in their bag in my closet. I stuff a rolled up towel in each one.


----------



## yunicorn

Very neat and tidy.
I use most of SLGs on a daily basis so don't need to store them.
My bags I just have them in dustbags stored in the back of my wardrobe. They're hidden by the clothes hung up in front though. Wish I could display them nicely or at least easier to get to when I need them.


----------



## CySnowboard

I store my handbag without dustbag in pillowcase and stuff it acid free tissue paper.


----------



## luxurista

This is how I store my SLGs. I know it's a tiny collection, but I just wanted to share my DIY organizer. It works very well and it's pretty to look at on my shelf. I folded a large dust bag and wedged it in the second slot to elevate my Clemence wallet so she peeks out


----------



## Toby93

luxurista said:


> View attachment 2972280
> 
> 
> This is how I store my SLGs. I know it's a tiny collection, but I just wanted to share my DIY organizer. It works very well and it's pretty to look at on my shelf. I folded a large dust bag and wedged it in the second slot to elevate my Clemence wallet so she peeks out



That's a great idea!  I might try this in my cupboard so I can find things a little easier


----------



## luxurista

Toby93 said:


> That's a great idea!  I might try this in my cupboard so I can find things a little easier



Thank you!  I love how compact and organized it is... like a little SLG library :giggles:


----------



## Lee313

makup said:


> I don't only many. They are in their bag in my closet. I stuff a rolled up towel in each one.



I put a towel in my speedy to when not used


----------



## Lee313

luxurista said:


> View attachment 2972280
> 
> 
> This is how I store my SLGs. I know it's a tiny collection, but I just wanted to share my DIY organizer. It works very well and it's pretty to look at on my shelf. I folded a large dust bag and wedged it in the second slot to elevate my Clemence wallet so she peeks out




So adorable!!  I'm may do this is my SLG's grow, &#128518;


----------



## sandee19

wow nice collection ladies I'm using dehumidifer also and hoping to have a closet where I can store it properly.


----------



## Borroca1976

I store my handbags in a pillowcase and stuff it with acid free tissue paper.


----------



## vgirlygirl

Toby93 said:


> This makes me take a look at my collection and realize that I need a bigger cupboard!  I started out using an armoir and now it looks like my collection has outgrown it


I love how you have this storage set up! I know I should keep me bags in their dust bags, but I just can't help it I want to look at them!


----------



## vgirlygirl

LouisV76 said:


> I store it like this:
> 1st drawer my charms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968523
> 
> 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968524
> 
> 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968525
> 
> 4th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968526
> 
> 5th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my shawls)
> and finally my bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968528


Beautiful!!!


----------



## LouisV76

vgirlygirl said:


> Beautiful!!!




thank you!![emoji8]


----------



## Toby93

vgirlygirl said:


> I love how you have this storage set up! I know I should keep me bags in their dust bags, but I just can't help it I want to look at them!



It is kind of a pain to keep them in their dust bags as I can't tell which bag is which!  Someone on here mentioned that they keep the bags labeled.  That would make things a lot easier!


----------



## bakeacookie

My dust bags still have that tag they have taped on, haha. They never removed it for my bags so I can go based on the label.


----------



## BoardinXbox

I use a pillow case to store it


----------



## My_vo

bakeacookie said:


> My dust bags still have that tag they have taped on, haha. They never removed it for my bags so I can go based on the label.




You can do that?! I always wanted them to leave them on.


----------



## bakeacookie

My_vo said:


> You can do that?! I always wanted them to leave them on.



I asked as they were trying to remove the tape, said it didn't bother me and that my other dust bags still had the tag taped on. So she left it there. lol. 

Never hurts to ask.


----------



## PurseLover305

I store by bags in their dust bags.  I was told never to store in the boxes, as they can crack & the leather dry out.  I've seen some beautiful closets where they are on display, or shelves in rooms, but I'd be worried about them fading that way.  I like to keep mine looking as new as possible.  Love them.


----------



## MrGoyard

Hi guys! I know this thread is quite old, but I am wondering if I am storing my bags (leather, canvas)the right way. I place them on their dust bags and not in their dust bags. They are stored in a *closed* closet, because of this I'm scared they may not be able to breathe enough. A solution would be to remove the closet door, or just leave it open. But because I had moths in the past, I'm scared to leave my closet open. 

I was wondering if there are more people that store their bags this way and can reassure me it's ok?


----------



## MrGoyard

Hi guys! I know this thread is quite old, but I am wondering if I am storing my bags (leather, canvas)the right way. I place them on their dust bags and not in their dust bags. They are stored in a *closed* closet, because of this I'm scared they may not be able to breathe enough. A solution would be to remove the closet door, or just leave it open. But because I had moths in the past, I'm scared to leave my closet open. 

Is there anyone who stores their bags the same way as me and can reassure me that it's ok?


----------



## MrGoyard

Whoops double post sorry! ^^


----------



## Leo the Lion

boyoverboard said:


> i appreciate that you want to take good care of your bag, but i really don't think you need to do all that. You're supposed to let the leather breathe, so i don't keep any of my bags or slgs in the boxes. They're really just gift boxes, not intended for actual storage. I just put mine in their dust bags when i'm not using them.


+1


----------



## fabuleux

SAs will tell you: only store your bags in dustbags, no box and no plastic anything.


----------



## CySnowboard

Make sure you air it once a while as the leather needs to breathe


----------



## LVNewbie79

I'm so excited to share this on here since I can't exactly post this on FB!  

I purchased my first LV exactly a year ago tomorrow.  It was a Turenne MM that I ended up selling last week because I ended up never using it.  

Anyway, since then I've procured a few more bags that suit my lifestyle more and was storing the unused ones in dust bags in my closet.  For the longest time I did't know how I wanted to displayed them then hubby suggested the Ikea Detolf as he uses them to display his collection of figures.  

Long story short, here it is my humble LV collection minus the SLGs.  I love how this turned out.  It's in our home office which I spend a lot of time in so I'll get to admire it just about every day.  Can't wait to see this in the day light tomorrow!

Thanks for letting me share.  Please post pictures of how you display your collection, I would love to see it!!


----------



## fabuleux

LVNewbie79 said:


> I'm so excited to share this on here since I can't exactly post this on FB!
> 
> I purchased my first LV exactly a year ago tomorrow.  It was a Turenne MM that I ended up selling last week because I ended up never using it.
> 
> Anyway, since then I've procured a few more bags that suit my lifestyle more and was storing the unused ones in dust bags in my closet.  For the longest time I did't know how I wanted to displayed them then hubby suggested the Ikea Detolf as he uses them to display his collection of figures.
> 
> Long story short, here it is my humble LV collection minus the SLGs.  I love how this turned out.  It's in our home office which I spend a lot of time in so I'll get to admire it just about every day.  Can't wait to see this in the day light tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  Please post pictures of how you display your collection, I would love to see it!!



Looks cute!
I keep my bags in their dustbags in my closet. Nothing elaborate. &#128515;


----------



## Kylie M

I love seeing how people store their bags, shoes etc. mine are in a closet just dedicated for my bags and accessories. I would love to show them off but at the same time, I like it to be my little hidden/secret cupboard.


----------



## frivofrugalista

I love how you display yours, and the HK is a cute touch (my bff is huge HK fan).
I store mine in dedicated "bag closet" in their dustbags. Will try and post in the coming days.


----------



## forever.elise

So, I'm a college student and this is how my room will look for the next 4 months. I plan on moving in permanently with my fiancé in May when I graduate, so my little extra rack with shelves is what's doing the trick for now!!!


----------



## MarraC

This is how I store some of my collection. I love seeing this when I'm getting ready.


----------



## shoppaholic

I like to see mine inside a covered glassdoor cabinet from IKea


----------



## forever.elise

MarraC said:


> This is how I store some of my collection. I love seeing this when I'm getting ready.
> View attachment 3227090
> View attachment 3227091




Ahhhh, yes I love your cabinet! The glass doors are perfect!!!


----------



## forever.elise

shoppaholic said:


> I like to see mine inside a covered glassdoor cabinet from IKea
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227094




Omg, totally buying this! I love Ikea!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

shoppaholic said:


> I like to see mine inside a covered glassdoor cabinet from IKea
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227094




Love this!


----------



## Dinlay

shoppaholic said:


> I like to see mine inside a covered glassdoor cabinet from IKea
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227094




I like how you store your bags. I'm planning to get a closet for mine but I'm still not sure about the style


----------



## Strep2031

Love all of the displays. I store mine in the box and/or dust bag on my closet shelf. Nothing fancy.


----------



## MarraC

forever.elise said:


> Ahhhh, yes I love your cabinet! The glass doors are perfect!!!




Thanks mine is ikea too. They are so versatile.


----------



## Sunna

I store mine in my bedroom like this:


----------



## Monogasm

Mine live in their dust bags in my boudoir:





But of course they look best naked!


----------



## LVNewbie79

I love it all!!!


----------



## forever.elise

Monogasm said:


> Mine live in their dust bags in my boudoir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course they look best naked!




Your Almas!!!!!!!!!! [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

LVNewbie79 said:


> I'm so excited to share this on here since I can't exactly post this on FB!
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased my first LV exactly a year ago tomorrow.  It was a Turenne MM that I ended up selling last week because I ended up never using it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, since then I've procured a few more bags that suit my lifestyle more and was storing the unused ones in dust bags in my closet.  For the longest time I did't know how I wanted to displayed them then hubby suggested the Ikea Detolf as he uses them to display his collection of figures.
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short, here it is my humble LV collection minus the SLGs.  I love how this turned out.  It's in our home office which I spend a lot of time in so I'll get to admire it just about every day.  Can't wait to see this in the day light tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  Please post pictures of how you display your collection, I would love to see it!!




&#8207; I like how the light in your office is hitting the glass shelves... it's very pretty!


----------



## CornishMon

LVNewbie79 said:


> I'm so excited to share this on here since I can't exactly post this on FB!
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased my first LV exactly a year ago tomorrow.  It was a Turenne MM that I ended up selling last week because I ended up never using it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, since then I've procured a few more bags that suit my lifestyle more and was storing the unused ones in dust bags in my closet.  For the longest time I did't know how I wanted to displayed them then hubby suggested the Ikea Detolf as he uses them to display his collection of figures.
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short, here it is my humble LV collection minus the SLGs.  I love how this turned out.  It's in our home office which I spend a lot of time in so I'll get to admire it just about every day.  Can't wait to see this in the day light tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  Please post pictures of how you display your collection, I would love to see it!!




 Nice set up.  All my bags are on a long shelf in the dust bags.  Even my straps have small dust bags all of them.


----------



## Miss Krys

fabuleux said:


> Looks cute!
> I keep my bags in their dustbags in my closet. Nothing elaborate. &#128515;


Ditto. I stuff mine with Ikea pillows, put them in their dust bags, and then store them in my closet on the top shelf.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Love all the photos. Mine sit on shelves in a closet. I like them tucked away. [emoji4]


----------



## Tamie

Nothing fancy here. I just put them in a cube organizer thing I got from Ikea. Does the job . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And the taller bags are just put up on the shelf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




They're stored stuffed with pillows and in their dust bags but I took them off for pictures.


----------



## fabuleux

Tamie said:


> Nothing fancy here. I just put them in a cube organizer thing I got from Ikea. Does the job .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227484
> 
> And the taller bags are just put up on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227485
> 
> 
> They're stored stuffed with pillows and in their dust bags but I took them off for pictures.



That's simple and efficient! 
Thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## Tamie

fabuleux said:


> That's simple and efficient!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the picture!




[emoji3]


----------



## SpeedyJC

I just bought like a standing mini closet and it has a mirror on front. I'm kind of running out of room though. I have another bag on the way and I don't think it's going to fit!

In the dust bags are: 

Alma
Noir Multicolor Trouville 
Speedy mono 25
LE Shimmer Halo
Mono/noir twinset
Montsouris  backpack mm
Mono NF mm
speedy DE 25 (not in dust bag)
Alexander Wang Rockie black with gold toned bullet studs 
Chanel CC quilted hobo with ghw

On the way:Alexander Wang Mini Marti backpack black leather


----------



## gimme_purses

shoppaholic said:


> I like to see mine inside a covered glassdoor cabinet from IKea
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227094



I love this!!!  Thank you for sharing this great storage solution


----------



## gimme_purses

LVNewbie79 said:


> I'm so excited to share this on here since I can't exactly post this on FB!
> 
> I purchased my first LV exactly a year ago tomorrow.  It was a Turenne MM that I ended up selling last week because I ended up never using it.
> 
> Anyway, since then I've procured a few more bags that suit my lifestyle more and was storing the unused ones in dust bags in my closet.  For the longest time I did't know how I wanted to displayed them then hubby suggested the Ikea Detolf as he uses them to display his collection of figures.
> 
> Long story short, here it is my humble LV collection minus the SLGs.  I love how this turned out.  It's in our home office which I spend a lot of time in so I'll get to admire it just about every day.  Can't wait to see this in the day light tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  Please post pictures of how you display your collection, I would love to see it!!



Super cute way of storing/displaying!!!


----------



## ZeeLara

shoppaholic said:


> I like to see mine inside a covered glassdoor cabinet from IKea
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227094


This is fantastic! Great idea


----------



## Nene20122012

Tamie said:


> Nothing fancy here. I just put them in a cube organizer thing I got from Ikea. Does the job .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227484
> 
> And the taller bags are just put up on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227485
> 
> 
> They're stored stuffed with pillows and in their dust bags but I took them off for pictures.




Simple but clever idea


----------



## qjenks

shoppaholic said:


> I like to see mine inside a covered glassdoor cabinet from IKea
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227094


I love this!


----------



## California53

Good Morning, 
I have been storing all of my LV bags in their dustbags and boxes with pillows inside. I noticed on a thread that the LV owner stores her bags standing with pillows. Is it better to store bags standing upright, in their boxes, or does it make a difference? Thank you. 
Warm regards, 
California53


----------



## fabuleux

California53 said:


> Good Morning,
> I have been storing all of my LV bags in their dustbags and boxes with pillows inside. I noticed on a thread that the LV owner stores her bags standing with pillows. Is it better to store bags standing upright, in their boxes, or does it make a difference? Thank you.
> Warm regards,
> California53


Louis Vuitton discourages its clients to store their bags in the boxes, which are only designed to use for presentation. I know some tPFers do use the boxes for storage, but I personally avoid it. 

I store most of my bags with a pillow inside, in their dustbags either standing or laying down depending on the bag design. If you have a lot of bags, make sure the bags don't stay months and months without moving: it will avoid any unwanted creases or even damage due to long storage. 

I see many awesome closet pictures on tPF, so obviously many of us have designed great ways to store bags.


----------



## emilie_x

I store my bags stuffed, standing and in their dust bags (or, at the very least, with the dust bag draped over). I've read that air circulation is important so it's inadvisable to store bags in their boxes.


----------



## Friesoverguys

The  boxes would seem to be a great idea, but they trap moisture. Too many areas are humid and mold is a killer.


----------



## Kitty157

I store mine stuffed in the dustbag standing up. Every so often I check my items to make sure noting develops. Anything with a magnetic flap, I store something between the magnet and the flap also.


----------



## amrx87

I store my city bags (speedies and nfs) folded due to city space constraints! Everything else i store stuffed and in dustbags


----------



## Rose71

I want to see my beauties every dayso they are hanging (eva) or standing stuffend on the shelf.


----------



## fabuleux

Rose71 said:


> I want to see my beauties every dayso they are hanging (eva) or standing stuffend on the shelf.


Heehee it's like your own private little museum.


----------



## bearhead

We have a tiny house so my husband built me some shelves to store mine. They're all packed away in their dustbags with those plastic airpocket bubbles that come in packages stuffed inside. Every time I look at those shelves it makes me smile


----------



## litchi

I store my bags stuffed and in dust bags, except for the Keepall, which is folded. Speedys, Sablons and Ellipse are stored upright. NFs, Galliera and Métis hobo lying on their sides. I found that taller LVs will slouch when stored upright, and didn't want my Métis to have permanent wrinkles near the base where it slouches. 

I don't stack, nothing's on top of each piece. And I make sure to rotate and use all LVs.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton discourages its clients to store their bags in the boxes, which are only designed to use for presentation. I know some tPFers do use the boxes for storage, but I personally avoid it.
> 
> I store most of my bags with a pillow inside, in their dustbags either standing or laying down depending on the bag design. If you have a lot of bags, *make sure the bags* *don't stay months and months without moving: it will avoid any unwanted creases* or even damage due to long storage.
> 
> I see many awesome closet pictures on tPF, so obviously many of us have designed great ways to store bags.



Do you think creases could become permanent? I'm only asking because I was thinking of buying a pre-loved Speedy and it has creases from being folded. I don't think the bag was used a lot either.


----------



## fabuleux

LVLoveaffair said:


> Do you think creases could become permanent? I'm only asking because I was thinking of buying a pre-loved Speedy and it has creases from being folded. I don't think the bag was used a lot either.


I think most of the time you can get them to disappear on the canvas.


----------



## bakeacookie

Standing with a pillow inside to help keep some shape. Sometimes creases happen and they come out with use.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I think she stored the bag for two years! She used it and put it away. I guess I can stuff it really well to try to remove the creases.


----------



## UnaVitaSegreta

Before I knew better, I stored my first LV for almost a decade in its box. I was keeping it for sentimental reasons but had no use for it. Last year I opened the box (can you believe I forgot the bag existed for 10 years, lol?!) and the canvas was beautiful still but the vachetta had very uneven patina. Places where the straps folded were much lighter. One half of the strap was basically another color due to vachetta patina. The vachetta inside/under the flap was much lighter than outside on the edges of the flap. It's an amusing memory for me now, plus the bag was a high school graduation gift and not something I will ever use again so I wasn't too upset by its appearance. But that "oh my gosh!" moment after opening the box and seeing the bag inspired me to learn how to properly store bags and the first thing I saw from everyone was no boxes!


----------



## litchi

LVLoveaffair said:


> I think she stored the bag for two years! She used it and put it away. I guess I can stuff it really well to try to remove the creases.


If the Speedy were folded away properly, the creases will likely disappear with regular use. If it had been squashed into a drawer for 2 years, any deep creases, esp. on the side panels, might not go away. If you decide to get it, hope it smoothens out for you.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Most people store their bag upright with stuffings. To make their closet look nice,  or I think it for them to recapture the environment of high end store. 

I only store my keypouch or any new potential SLG inside the box inside the dust covers. LOL


----------



## WinSailor

I stuff them with old (but clean) towels and place in dust bag up right- no stacking on top of each other. I didn't do that for my first LV and my speedy ended up with creases.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

litchi said:


> If the Speedy were folded away properly, the creases will likely disappear with regular use. If it had been squashed *into a drawer for 2 years,* any deep creases, esp. on the side panels, might not go away. If you decide to get it, hope it smoothens out for you.


That's what I'm afraid of- but the side panels look ok. It has the creasing you get from folding (like a brand new bag from LV) but they seem very pronounced- like it was folded and not used for years!


----------



## Cheetah7

Mine are stored stuffed with pillows and in their dustbags and standing.  No boxes.


----------



## ScoutMinion

I store my Speedy Bandouliere stood up in the dust bag under my bed. I rarely use it, i'm so protective and worried it'll get marks on it


----------



## Friesoverguys

Rose71 said:


> I want to see my beauties every dayso they are hanging (eva) or standing stuffend on the shelf.


I would love to hear from you, over time, and find out if the bags are just fine that way. I'm dying to display mine!!


----------



## Chagall

I store my bags in their dust bags standing up. The one exception is my Soft Locket in griotte. I lay her down of her side stuffed with the air pillows she came with. Because it is a slouchy bag I want to make sure she 'slouches' evenly lol.


----------



## Rose71

Friesoverguys said:


> I would love to hear from you, over time, and find out if the bags are just fine that way. I'm dying to display mine!!


For my bags it is absolut good. They have no marks or anything. Maybe a little patina for my 6 years old speedy, but I love it.


----------



## MaryLVLover

Inside his dustbag with plastic airpocket bubbles. In my closet.


----------



## MaShop

No dustbag, stuffed with air paper on display standing up


----------



## Pebli

I've been good and have always stored all of my bags and SLGs in their dust bags on my shelf but quite frankly, it's just ugly and looks so cluttered! What's the real harm in displaying them outside of the dust bag? What's the difference between that and actually using them...(as long as I dust them etc)

Also, do you keep your big boxes? They're so nice and sturdy I feel bad for throwing them away but god damn they take up a lot of space and I'll never sell any bags so I don't know why I keep them (I do like displaying the smaller boxes though like what I've done in my profile pic).


----------



## SapphireGem

You're awesome, Pebli!!!! [emoji847]


----------



## Oryx816

I keep only my handbags in the dust bags.  I keep my SLGs on a tray because I change them often and frankly, I like looking at them.  I live in Asia where it is hot and humid so I keep the room cool at all times, even when I go away.  

I suppose if you leave them out and don't use them, they could get dusty, and of course climate is a consideration.....  But if you take good care of your bags (conditioning, cleaning as necessary), there should be no problem leaving them out and enjoying their beauty if you so desire.  Enjoy!


----------



## Miss Krys

If my bag is in current use then it stays out but otherwise they go inside their dust bags and are put inside of my dresser, but it's really just a matter of personal choice. There's no harm in leaving your purses out, especially if they're displayed/meant to be visible, so long as they're kept out of direct sunlight and are not at risk of being scuffed (i.e clothes hangers, zippers or buttons from clothes, etc.) or having something spill on them.


----------



## Lillagumman

I have my most beloved bags on shelves in our bedroom. I like to see them every day and it makes it easy to replace the one I use for the moment. The bags that I don't  use as often is stored in dustbags in the closet.


----------



## fabuleux

The dustbag protects against dust or anything that could come in contact with the bag, as its name implies , and most importantly light. 

As long as your bags never get direct sunlight and are not in direct contact with any surface for long periods of time, you should have no issue. You just want to watch out for untreated leather or patent leather in contact with stained or painted surfaces, which could result in color transfer.


----------



## Brendutch

I have had two leather handbags (Coach) with color transfer. Now, every leather bag gets a dustbag or pillow case.


----------



## melovepurse

This is a* good question* - I have a Rose Pop Sarah Vernis wallet that I kept in the dust bag, and that inside its box. Over time, this wallet faded unevenly. I took it to LV and the SA told me anything LV leather needs to air out, it cannot be stored in dust bag & box for a long period of time. So basically they refused to fix or replace it. From now on, I won't be keeping my SLG's boxed up, especially any Epi, Vernis or Empreinte items (any leather). She said the same goes for the handbags, they do need to air out as well. I'm not sure if having them loosely in their dustbags would be enough "airing out" but apparently they shouldn't be boxed up.


----------



## fabuleux

melovepurse said:


> This is a* good question* - I have a Rose Pop Sarah Vernis wallet that I kept in the dust bag, and that inside its box. Over time, this wallet faded unevenly. I took it to LV and the SA told me anything LV leather needs to air out, it cannot be stored in dust bag & box for a long period of time. So basically they refused to fix or replace it. From now on, I won't be keeping my SLG's boxed up, especially any Epi, Vernis or Empreinte items (any leather). She said the same goes for the handbags, they do need to air out as well. I'm not sure if having them loosely in their dustbags would be enough "airing out" but apparently they shouldn't be boxed up.


Correct. The boxes are given for presentation only. Not for storage.


----------



## Mcandy

It stays in its dustbag when i dont use mine but when i know im using it again the following day i just leave it somewhere in my room without no dust bag and the content still in it.


----------



## Jennshef

Miss Krys said:


> Ditto. I stuff mine with Ikea pillows, put them in their dust bags, and then store them in my closet on the top shelf.


What kind of pillow from ikea can u show me a pic


----------



## NewHandbagFiend

LVNewbie79 said:


> I'm so excited to share this on here since I can't exactly post this on FB!
> 
> I purchased my first LV exactly a year ago tomorrow.  It was a Turenne MM that I ended up selling last week because I ended up never using it.
> 
> Anyway, since then I've procured a few more bags that suit my lifestyle more and was storing the unused ones in dust bags in my closet.  For the longest time I did't know how I wanted to displayed them then hubby suggested the Ikea Detolf as he uses them to display his collection of figures.
> 
> Long story short, here it is my humble LV collection minus the SLGs.  I love how this turned out.  It's in our home office which I spend a lot of time in so I'll get to admire it just about every day.  Can't wait to see this in the day light tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  Please post pictures of how you display your collection, I would love to see it!!



Lovely collection! I love the Hello Kitties guarding the bags, I'd love to do something similar.


----------



## pjhm

SpeedyJC said:


> I just bought like a standing mini closet and it has a mirror on front. I'm kind of running out of room though. I have another bag on the way and I don't think it's going to fit!
> 
> Don't you have your NF Jungle print anymore?


----------



## Miss Krys

Jennshef said:


> What kind of pillow from ikea can u show me a pic


I'm pretty comfy in my bed right now on this wet and chilly night so this will have to do: http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/30269817/
You can usually find these in a huge bin in the pillow/drapes/bedding section and they're perfect for the job. Hope this helps!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Yep I still have it. That list was from back in  January since then I have had additions including the Jungle NF. I no longer have the mono NF although I am thinking about getting a DE NF for my new job.


----------



## pjhm

SpeedyJC said:


> Yep I still have it. That list was from back in  January since then I have had additions including the Jungle NF.


Great! I still love mine and was hoping u did too!


----------



## SpeedyJC

pjhm said:


> Great! I still love mine and was hoping u did too!



I really love it, it's not really an everyday bag for me but it's definitely fun to take out when I do use it. I'm happy I went with the red and blue because I think it will transition into fall nicely.


----------



## Toby93

I have a shelving unit from Ikea.  It holds 6 bags and I rotate them once in a while to change it up


----------



## Crazy Waffle

How is the best way to storage NF's? I have mine staining up whit airpaiper... And the mono one have sunken down a bit I'm the bottom, I'm not jusing these bags often.


----------



## daysha

I store my bags stuffed (IKEA pillows) upright with the exception of my Sully MM which I store stuffed and laying on its side.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Crazy Waffle said:


> How is the best way to storage NF's? I have mine staining up whit airpaiper... And the mono one have sunken down a bit I'm the bottom, I'm not jusing these bags often.



I saw your picture. I'd say that's just gravity and life.  Your NF looks great! You could start laying it on its side but I wouldn't. By the way, I store my Neverfulls just like you.


----------



## Crazy Waffle

Thanks, I'm so toting them in there dustbags standing up, I have stuffed them som more in the bottom


----------



## macinev




----------



## KDD

So jealous of all of these [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GGM

MarraC said:


> This is how I store some of my collection. I love seeing this when I'm getting ready. Love this
> View attachment 3227090
> View attachment 3227091





Monogasm said:


> Mine live in their dust bags in my boudoir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course they look best naked!


Love this 


MarraC said:


> This is how I store some of my collection. I love seeing this when I'm getting ready.
> View attachment 3227090
> View attachment 3227091


----------



## FSUlovesLV

I painted our sitting room a dark brown, added white bookshelves and some neutral furniture...here's how I display my bags in the "Louis" room. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3653579
View attachment 3653580


----------



## JLP2006

FSUlovesLV said:


> I painted our sitting room a dark brown, added white bookshelves and some neutral furniture...here's how I display my bags in the "Louis" room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653579
> View attachment 3653580


Love this...and that monogramouflage.  I plan to do something similar when hubby and I build/buy our next house.  Right now I keep my LV's in their dustbags and/or boxes on the top shelves in my closet.


----------



## fabuleux

FSUlovesLV said:


> I painted our sitting room a dark brown, added white bookshelves and some neutral furniture...here's how I display my bags in the "Louis" room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653579
> View attachment 3653580


I mean... that's ridiculous to the world but that's cool AF to us LV lovers!!!


----------



## Miss Krys

FSUlovesLV said:


> I painted our sitting room a dark brown, added white bookshelves and some neutral furniture...here's how I display my bags in the "Louis" room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653579
> View attachment 3653580


Love it! My BF is tolerant, if not somewhat supportive, of my purse addiction, but if I did this then he'd have me admitted to the funny farm for sure


----------



## donginator

damn love the dustbag but I told my wife you can't see them if they're in the bag.  I like the bookcase one above me


----------



## pursecurse

I keep mine on shelves in my closet, but I'm running out of room.


----------



## luv2bling

Monogasm said:


> Mine live in their dust bags in my boudoir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course they look best naked!


Love your boudoir.   I would spend most of my time in there if I had one similar


----------



## luv2bling

Miss Krys said:


> I'm pretty comfy in my bed right now on this wet and chilly night so this will have to do: http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/30269817/
> You can usually find these in a huge bin in the pillow/drapes/bedding section and they're perfect for the job. Hope this helps!


Thanks for this.   Heading to IKEA now - to pick up a few.


----------



## Kitty157

I just recently updated my dressing room closet. I used to store all my items in their dust bags but now I want to store my items out of their dust bags on shelves in the closet (it's so pretty on display). I think if I see them I will use them more. I am wondering if this is a good idea. Will this cause my hardware/zippers to tarnish quicker? I am not worried about vachetta getting darker from exposure (that should be minimal in the dark closet) but I just can't bear to see the hardware tarnish quickly (esp on my newer purses that are very shiny) and spending time polishing. Thxs for any advice I may receive!


----------



## yslaurent

I'm jealous of y'all that have rooms dedicated to your bags. My husband is job has us moving every few years so unfortunately for the time being I have this IKEA case with glass doors. I need to purchase another soon.


----------



## nuaimi

FSUlovesLV said:


> I painted our sitting room a dark brown, added white bookshelves and some neutral furniture...here's how I display my bags in the "Louis" room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653579
> View attachment 3653580



Is amazing how beautiful you display your bags and very well organize


----------



## SeattleLVLover

I'm obsessed with storage solutions, so naturally I'm trying to find the perfect way to put everything in a way that I can store safely and easily pull things out to use.  Here's my current set up for SLGs, scarves and bag charms.  Would love to see how others are doing it.


----------



## shalomjude

Shoved in the cupboards with the rest of the
hoard .. I must be the only person that is not into organisation... when we were robbed they opened some of the cupboards and thought they had hit treasure island haha


----------



## evesorto

Hi,
I feel very lucky - my husband wants to build me a "real housewives" closet.  I have some ideas but, I'd love to hear what others have done.  Right now I have everything in dust bags, boxes, in a guest room closet.  It's not the most convenient.

I did see a closet that I really liked on youtube (Jenny Chua?).  While I can not duplicate it, I'd like to do a modified version. I'm thinking one wall (across from entry door) would have a couple of mirrored wardrobes and a mirrored vanity/seat/mirror in the center. The wall to the right would be the handbag wall.  I'm thinking full wall of glass shelves (6 0r 7), all behind glass doors. I'd like to stuff the bags and display the bags and shoes...I'm not sure if I should mix bag/shoes according to style (ie multicolor, denim, etc) or if shoes should be grouped together on the bottom shelf or two?  The wall you don't see from entry door would be  for clothes (this always seems like the sloppiest looking wall when I look at pics) and things that I wish to store away.  I'm thinking that the wall near entry door should be empty, so it does not feel too squished.  I believe that the room is going to be about 9 or 10x12.  I'd also love one of those glass top "island" chests in the center, for SLG, sunglasses, etc.  I can kind of see it in my head and hope that it is doable.
I'm attaching pics of bags, etc.  Pics are messy but, I wanted to open all dustbags, boxes, etc to see exactly what I had.  I have matching wallet, key cles, scarf, shoe for most styles.  I'd love to display these things in a pretty way.  Would love to hear ideas from others.  Thanks, xox
Eve


----------



## coloradolvr

I will be following this thread to see what responses are.  I too am currently storing my bags in the guest room closet.  My husband was very kind and installed Elfa shelving from The Container Store.  The biggest issue is that I don't really want guests opening that closet and having a heart attack over all my bags lol!  It's already happened a couple of times, with a cousin "suggesting" I pare down to one black, one white and one brown bag.  Seriously?  I also don't feel it's very secure.  I am hearing that designer handbags are a theft target.  We have a small office off our Master Suite I want to convert into a closet.  That room is where our currently horrible closet is located.  I want to turn the office into a closet and the current closet into a bag closet that would have an electronic lock installed on the door.

So we are currently looking at California Closets and the new upscale line from The Container Store.  Are you looking at other lines we should be considering?  I would definitely suggest that you have a way of locking your closet as well!  By the way, you have some great vintage pieces!


----------



## SapphireGem

I am SO excited for you! I can’t wait to see the results!!


----------



## ManilaMama

Lucky lady! I don’t have much experience, but personally I would want a way for all my items in the closets to be covered. I would like to enter a giant room which has a beautiful ottoman seat in the middle and mirrors all around. The mirrors are the sliding closet doors (if that makes sense). So I can slide it open while I choose what to wear and when done, I can slide everything closed so there is no visual clutter and everything looks neat.


----------



## evesorto

I like that idea for the clothing part....don't want to see mish mosh of clothing types, colors, etc.  With the bags, I think I DO want to see, hence, thinking of putting behind glass.
Here's my motivation ...


----------



## BleuSaphir

If I had my dream closet, I would model much like a high end store. One big giant room, one department for shoes, one for bags, and clothing.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Wow! Her collection is gorgeous but excessive. I think that many bags would stress me out. 

I want to plan a boutique closet so bad, maybe when my kiddos are a bit older.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Quite the collection you have there, @evesorto .  Very excited to see what comes up in this thread.

For some reason, Jamie's closet reminds me of the pre-loved designer chain stores you see throughout Hong Kong and Japan. I posted this on the Asians & Hermes thread (link here) ages ago but I think this closet looks much better than Jamie's. The black frame gives the space definition, especially with all the glass in the room. The pictures belong to a formerly public account that's now private.


----------



## evesorto

Yes, I think that is what I am going for - something like a boutique.  I want the glass because I want to get rid of all of the dust bags and boxes and have the bags out; I don't want them to get dusty though..  To me, the bags are like little pieces of art and I want to see them.
I imagine that this is going to take about 6 months to do but, I'll post as it moves along.  My husband has to clear out the room and then do sheet rock, etc.  I think that I am going to contract out the "closet" part for shelves, mirrors, etc.I guess they could give me some ideas, too.
Today I am going to inventory and try to think how I'd like to see things grouped.  The one thing that is different with the Jamie Chua closet is all the bags are the same, so no need to organize, except by color.  I also need to figure out how deep I want the shelves.  I think because of keepalls, I need to go two feet deep.  I think that shoes need to be about one foot deep (I'm 39.5/40).
Someone mentioned putting in mirrored doors - I love that idea for the clothing. I don't really enjoy the look of clothing on hangers.
Thanks everyone for your input. Love the ideas.
Eve


----------



## evesorto

Here are the little guys and scarves.  I'm imagining some sort of a glass top dresser with a panel that lifts up so that wallets, etc are displayed but easily accessible.  It will be nice to be done with dust bags and boxes


----------



## OneMoreDay

evesorto said:


> Yes, I think that is what I am going for - something like a boutique.  I want the glass because I want to get rid of all of the dust bags and boxes and have the bags out; I don't want them to get dusty though..  To me, the bags are like little pieces of art and I want to see them.
> I imagine that this is going to take about 6 months to do but, I'll post as it moves along.  My husband has to clear out the room and then do sheet rock, etc.  I think that I am going to contract out the "closet" part for shelves, mirrors, etc.I guess they could give me some ideas, too.
> Today I am going to inventory and try to think how I'd like to see things grouped.  The one thing that is different with the Jamie Chua closet is all the bags are the same, so no need to organize, except by color.  I also need to figure out how deep I want the shelves.  I think because of keepalls, I need to go two feet deep.  I think that shoes need to be about one foot deep (I'm 39.5/40).
> Someone mentioned putting in mirrored doors - I love that idea for the clothing. I don't really enjoy the look of clothing on hangers.
> Thanks everyone for your input. Love the ideas.
> Eve


I used to think I'd like all my clothes to be immediately visible behind glass but the mirror look is beautiful and clean, and would make the space look much bigger. Photo from Houzz.


----------



## OneMoreDay

evesorto said:


> Here are the little guys and scarves.  I'm imagining some sort of a glass top dresser with a panel that lifts up so that wallets, etc are displayed but easily accessible.  It will be nice to be done with dust bags and boxes


You have many unique pieces. I favour slide out drawers if you have the room. Something like this, only with less compartments as you'll probably want the ability to move things around to change the display. Photos from Houzz.


----------



## evesorto

I love those pics!!  That is what I am envisioning.  I also would love a piece like this, with a bench.  I imagine I can special order a piece that incorporates both.


----------



## AndreaM99

Toby93 said:


> I have a shelving unit from Ikea.  It holds 6 bags and I rotate them once in a while to change it up


I love your collection! Nicely ballanced.


----------



## fabuleux

evesorto said:


> I love those pics!!  That is what I am envisioning.  I also would love a piece like this, with a bench.  I imagine I can special order a piece that incorporates both.


Your house and furniture better match this Versailles-inspired Extravaganza!


----------



## evesorto

I think my house style will fit the closet - I have a lot of glass and mirror (and a little brass because hey, I love the eighties!!)
That piece of furniture is very nice - I love the little pull out shelf!


----------



## evesorto

Here are the shoes from the LV line.  Outside of these, I wear mostly wedge sneakers and have about 8 pairs, in different colors (of course.
I'm now rethinking the "empty wall" - maybe it needs to be a shoe wall w/ twelve inch shelves.  I hope it's not too much to have something on every wall.


----------



## evesorto

Inventory complete!  All the little lovelies are now back in their sleeping bags.
G'nite


----------



## ManilaMama

I’m glad people have been mentioning Houzz. I came here to suggest that website! You seriously should go there and check if you haven’t yet. Search photos of “closet” or “walk in closet” or “mirror door” or “shelving” or “bag shelf” or anything your heart desires. It’s the BEST site for photo inspiration when it comes to home design. 

It was an invaluable reference when we renovated our house. From paint color to flooring to light fixture. Check it out!


----------



## evesorto

I just went to look at Houzz - it's great.  I will be using those pics to help whoever designs/constructs my closet.


----------



## umamanikam

I just came across some saying that bags spoil if kept in boxes with dust bags  is that so ,because I always keep them in dust bags and store in respective boxes .Any opinions highly appreciated .


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton discourages the storing of bags in presentation boxes. The company recommends storing bags in their dustbags only. Bags that have a tendency to collapse should be stored on their side when possible to avoid permanent damage.


----------



## joann121270

I was just talking to my SA about this on Friday. She suggested not to store in the box. Dust day with air wrap inside the purse to hold the shape.


----------



## umamanikam

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton discourages the storing of bags in presentation boxes. The company recommends storing bags in their dustbags only. Bags that have a tendency to collapse should be stored on their side when possible to avoid permanent damage.


Is this only for canvas or leather as well ,as other bags we store in their respective boxes .


----------



## fabuleux

umamanikam said:


> Is this only for canvas or leather as well ,as other bags we store in their respective boxes .


It’s for both canvas and leather bags.


----------



## MahaM

Yeah... that is an important question!
I usually store  my bags stuffed in their dust bags (out of the box) and their stay in Avery good condition for years .

But sometimes I feel like displaying them without dust bags to enjoy looking at them but don’t want them to get ruined .


----------



## CornishMon

In the dust bags stuffed all of them upright.  Some bags should not lay on their sides.  Also need to be in a controlled temperature environment.


----------



## Holleryo

I store anything that flops over when not full stuffed, in the dust bag, and in the box if possible.

If no box, or the box is damaged, I will store in the dust bag, & in a clear Polypropylene storage tote, if not in use for a few months+.  

Different forms of lighting can actually fade your items! UV light (like the sun, tanning salon, etc) is the worst, then you have incandescent & fluorescent bulbs, which can also fade or leave sun spot like damage.... especially on dark colors, exposed to UV/incandescent/fluorescent lighting for long periods of time.  (Think leaving in on a shelf, with a spotlight pointing at it.) 

In the 20+ years my family has been purchasing LV, i've never heard of not storing the item in the original box. 
However, I would never do it without first putting the item into a dust bag.


----------



## Missydora

Holleryo said:


> I store anything that flops over when not full stuffed, in the dust bag, and in the box if possible.
> 
> If no box, or the box is damaged, I will store in the dust bag, & in a clear Polypropylene storage tote, if not in use for a few months+.
> 
> Different forms of lighting can actually fade your items! UV light (like the sun, tanning salon, etc) is the worst, then you have incandescent & fluorescent bulbs, which can also fade or leave sun spot like damage.... especially on dark colors, exposed to UV/incandescent/fluorescent lighting for long periods of time.  (Think leaving in on a shelf, with a spotlight pointing at it.)
> 
> In the 20+ years my family has been purchasing LV, i've never heard of not storing the item in the original box.
> However, I would never do it without first putting the item into a dust bag.


Won't it go mouldy eventually if leave in the box for ages because no fresh air is circulating.  Get that musky spell too? 
I don't put mine in the box otherwise I just forget what I've got. Bags  end up not  getting used.  I leave mine out but stuffed and away from sunlight.  Neatly lined up nothing fancy.


----------



## vernis-lover

I've been with the brand for over 20 years and LV have always advised against box storage.

Mine are stored in their dustbags.  I don't stuff them at all.  They're all on shelving and never had any problems at all.  I do keep wallets and SLGs in their boxes as they're easier to stack and find that way (I write on the boxes what is inside) and never had any problems with those either.


----------



## Holleryo

Missydora said:


> Won't it go mouldy eventually if leave in the box for ages because no fresh air is circulating.  Get that musky spell too?
> I don't put mine in the box otherwise I just forget what I've got. Bags  end up not  getting used.  I leave mine out but stuffed and away from sunlight.  Neatly lined up nothing fancy.



Myself or my family have never had any problems with mold or smell, and I live in a humid area. (about an hour from Seattle, WA) 

Cardboard is not air tight, so technically, it can breath.  I think you would have more issues with storing it in Polypropylene storage tote, but I have never had any issues, and I have pieces that I haven't touched in years store just fine. 
I also store a lot of shoes (which can be prone to dry rot), brand new clothing, etc without any issues. 

I think LV would recommended against storing the item in the box because of the glue used to hold the box together? but who knows. 

I think as long as you're not storing the items next to a bathroom, in a garage, or in an area that isn't heated, you should be fine. 

I've worked retail management for years, and when doing window displays, and dressing/undressing mannequins, you wouldn't imagine how much damage lighting can do in a short period of time. 

I'm talking "sun spots"/yellow discoloration within a couple weeks, from the light/heat that comes from a light bulb.


----------



## fabuleux

Holleryo said:


> I think LV would recommended against storing the item in the box because of the glue used to hold the box together? but who knows.
> .


I don’t know exactly why but when I worked at LV, we were specifically told to discourage clients to store items in the gift boxes. I can imagine several reasons, including the fact that the material used to make these boxes is not acid free. I have always followed LV’s advice. So far, no issue.


----------



## mmajolica

In my inexperience, I'd stored a couple of my SLGs for years inside their boxes (in side their dust bag), then inside a bigger box together, and the leather on them got very stiff and kind of "brittle" and they'd make little sharp cracking noises when I flexed them. I live in a pretty dry climate so mold usually isn't a problem, but it seems the leather gets really dry, so I def wouldn't recommend storing them in boxes in either case.


----------



## Holleryo

fabuleux said:


> I don’t know exactly why but when I worked at LV, we were specifically told to discourage clients to store items in the gift boxes. I can imagine several reasons, including the fact that the material used to make these boxes is not acid free. I have always followed LV’s advice. So far, no issue.



Good to know! 

I did reach out to an SA to ask if they could look up the official policy/how they're supposed to recommend items be stored, but haven't heard back. 

I have stuff under my bed, that I haven't touched for over 4 years, so if the adhesive in the boxes has acid, I will for sure move the items in their dust bags into a Plastic tote, and store it without a lid.  

I remember back in the day,  we had a family photo framed, and whoever did it, didn't use acid free glue, and the picture started turning pink/washed out, so I can only imagine the acid eating away at the stitching & glazing, and making the canvas brittle/prone to cracking.


----------



## macinev




----------



## evesorto

My closet is still a work in progress, but it has come a long way.  I still need flooring and shelving. Here is a little video....  (Hope it works


----------



## evesorto

I love this guy!!!  He built me my Real Housewives of Long Island closet !!!


----------



## renee_nyc

Great ideas!


----------



## evesorto

Closet is coming along - thought I'd post pics  Shelving is going to be lit with lighting, carpet is due in about a week...Still deciding on whether or not to put center island or an upholstered bench?


----------



## gabz

It’s funny whenever I see pics of glam custom closets I only see bags and shoes- no slgs. I assume these ladies have some! Do most people hide them away in a drawer? I think they need to be able to breathe a bit though?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

evesorto said:


> Closet is coming along - thought I'd post pics  Shelving is going to be lit with lighting, carpet is due in about a week...Still deciding on whether or not to put center island or an upholstered bench?


Looks fantastic so far and the heart crystal lighting is EVERYTHING!!


----------



## evesorto

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Looks fantastic so far and the heart crystal lighting is EVERYTHING!!


Hubby wanted his heart to be at the center of everything,  literally and figuratively


----------



## evesorto

Lighting is going in. We went with soft yellow.


----------



## evesorto

This wall is going to have color changing lighting at top molding, and molding above vanity...so I can change it to fit my mood, feelings,  etc.  We just didnt think it went well with the bags and shows.


----------



## evesorto

gabz said:


> It’s funny whenever I see pics of glam custom closets I only see bags and shoes- no slgs. I assume these ladies have some! Do most people hide them away in a drawer? I think they need to be able to breathe a bit though?


----------



## evesorto

I am not sure how to display slgs....I think I might want to group things in collections, but, I'm not sure.


----------



## evesorto

Bags are in...still working on an island for slgs


----------



## MyMelodyLV

evesorto said:


> Bags are in...still working on an island for slgs


Looks great!  What a lovely place to display and keep you bags.


----------



## ShortMegan

evesorto said:


> Bags are in...still working on an island for slgs


Looks fantastic! It's like the most exclusive and fabulous boutique!


----------



## frenchyo8

Wow!! [emoji50]


----------



## handbagjunkie00

evesorto said:


> Bags are in...still working on an island for slgs



Absolutely amazing!


----------



## thewave1969

evesorto said:


> Bags are in...still working on an island for slgs


It's wonderful!!! Congrats on this precious space you created! Enjoy it!


----------



## Guy Chanon

evesorto said:


> Bags are in...still working on an island for slgs


Wow what a collection!


----------



## evesorto

Thanks for all the positive feedback   I decided against the round bench,  as it was priced so high ($4500). Hubby made me a great bench with some goodies from Amazon!


----------



## evesorto

With the blue lighting


----------



## evesorto

fabuleux said:


> Your house and furniture better match this Versailles-inspired Extravaganza!


I kept it Versailles!!  ...and we designed on a dime


----------



## frenchyo8

Wow amazing!!


----------



## ggluvlux

Gorgeous!


----------



## pjhm

evesorto said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback   I decided against the round bench,  as it was priced so high ($4500). Hubby made me a great bench with some goodies from Amazon!


Gorgeous, looks like a swanky boutique!


----------



## Lvoe1238

I just got my pochette Métis for Christmas yay so excited. I already put my stuff in it and excited to use. Currently it’s laying on my bed because I’m not sure where I should put it for every day use. My speedys I would normally just put on top of my box in my closet. I am not trying to baby this bag but I was just curious where you put your bags? Thinking of asking hubby to put an extra shelf in my closet. Any ideas?


----------



## CornishMon

Do a search for how do you store your bags.  There are few threads you will find.


----------



## Lvoe1238

Thanks!


----------



## Melfontana

Congratulations - I actually put my bag back in its sleeper when I get home and if I’m using it the next day I leave everything in it and still place it in the dust bag


----------



## Lvoe1238

Melfontana said:


> Congratulations - I actually put my bag back in its sleeper when I get home and if I’m using it the next day I leave everything in it and still place it in the dust bag



Thanks for the response I just put it back in the dust bag and in the Box with my stuff in it [emoji23]


----------



## Guy Chanon

As @CornishMon said, there a several threads discussing this. For me, if it's not my daily bag I will clear everything, stuff it and put it an its dust bag and place it in my semi-transparent wardrobe along with other bags and SLGs. However, if it's something I use daily, I would just leave it as is in the wardrobe and wipe it clean after a couple of use.


----------



## gabz

In a dust bag on my closet shelf
Several threads have noted not to store in the box as this could cause the canvas to be damaged over time hth


----------



## Everlv

evesorto said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback   I decided against the round bench,  as it was priced so high ($4500). Hubby made me a great bench with some goodies from Amazon!


I want to come and live in this room lol


----------



## OCMomof3

Bags in dust bags, slgs in dustbins in their boxes.


----------



## evesorto

Everlv said:


> I want to come and live in this room lol


Lol.  I still pinch myself daily...can't believe it's my closet


----------



## gabz

I keep seeing vids with gorg custom closets and bags and accessories are closed up in cabinets and drawers. I thought this wasn’t best for them though?


----------



## gemlover

I feel like such a goof for asking this, but what does the acronym slg stand for?  I figure it means smaller items like wallets, etc....?  Does it mean small leather goods?


----------



## MyMelodyLV

gemlover said:


> I feel like such a goof for asking this, but what does the acronym slg stand for?  I figure it means smaller items like wallets, etc....?  Does it mean small leather goods?


Yes, small leather goods


----------



## gemlover

MyMelodyLV said:


> Yes, small leather goods


Thank you!


----------



## F a e

gemlover said:


> I feel like such a goof for asking this, but what does the acronym slg stand for?  I figure it means smaller items like wallets, etc....?  Does it mean small leather goods?



It took me a bit to figure that out as well. I kept reading “slg” all over the forum until a lightbulb in my head finally went off. 

Anything I’m not using I store them in their respective dust bags and/or just have them placed somewhere with nothing heavy pressing against them.


----------



## Cass_0x

So basically I don’t use my lv handbags very often. There stored in my closet in there dust bags and I do have central air because we don’t want any mold. Anyways. I usually go and check out my bags every single day I’ll open my closets to get more ventilation in and leave it open for 5 mins or so and close it even tho there are cracks in the door but yea. I’ve been stuffing my bags with bubble wrap and I’ve started realizing that there’s been this odor. It just started happening. I took the bubble wrap out of one bag that I smelt didn’t smell right checked if there was any mold and there was nothing perfectly fine. But the bubble wrap developed this gross smell. Is it safe? What should I do? I need help ! Someone help me.


----------



## boyoverboard

I don't bother with dust bags anymore. My bags are in my closet, but I don't close the doors fully in order to allow them to breathe. They are stuffed with cheap pillows from IKEA to help them keep their shape! My SLGs are on the shelving on top of my closet, and some of my favourite pieces (occasionally swapped out for other pieces!) are in this display cabinet from Amazon.


----------



## jourjolie

Cass_0x said:


> So basically I don’t use my lv handbags very often. There stored in my closet in there dust bags and I do have central air because we don’t want any mold. Anyways. I usually go and check out my bags every single day I’ll open my closets to get more ventilation in and leave it open for 5 mins or so and close it even tho there are cracks in the door but yea. I’ve been stuffing my bags with bubble wrap and I’ve started realizing that there’s been this odor. It just started happening. I took the bubble wrap out of one bag that I smelt didn’t smell right checked if there was any mold and there was nothing perfectly fine. But the bubble wrap developed this gross smell. Is it safe? What should I do? I need help ! Someone help me.


Plastic is pretty porous and will pick up odours easily. Think leftovers in tupperware - if you’ve been storing fragrant foods in them, they often retain an odour even after being washed.

Though you’re airing out your closet daily, the vast majority of the time it’s closed, so I don’t think it’s surprising that the bubble wrap is absorbing odours. It’s highly unlikely imo that it’s harming you or your bags, so you’re safe there. 

If you’re still concerned about the plastic, maybe use something like tissue paper or bag shapers in its place?


----------



## Bags_4_life

boyoverboard said:


> I don't bother with dust bags anymore. My bags are in my closet, but I don't close the doors fully in order to allow them to breathe. They are stuffed with cheap pillows from IKEA to help them keep their shape! My SLGs are on the shelving on top of my closet, and some of my favourite pieces (occasionally swapped out for other pieces!) are in this display cabinet from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 4835965


This is a fantastic idea, I love it! Could you please share the link for the display unit? I love slg’s and have about 30, it would be great fun picking and choosing which ones to swap around. It must be a hard choice for you, I remember that you have amazing limited pieces.


----------



## Cass_0x

jourjolie said:


> Plastic is pretty porous and will pick up odours easily. Think leftovers in tupperware - if you’ve been storing fragrant foods in them, they often retain an odour even after being washed.
> 
> Though you’re airing out your closet daily, the vast majority of the time it’s closed, so I don’t think it’s surprising that the bubble wrap is absorbing odours. It’s highly unlikely imo that it’s harming you or your bags, so you’re safe there.
> 
> If you’re still concerned about the plastic, maybe use something like tissue paper or bag shapers in its place?


This made me happy thank you !!!!!!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

2 weeks ago I was faced with a fire evacuation.  Over 20 yrs on our little farm, we have never been this threatened.  We gained much perspective that we have a lot of stuff that doesnt matter! And we need to get organized.  My new plan is to encorporate ready to go storage.  Not to totally live out of boxes, but make it easier to pack, should this happen again. I am also making a master list while I unpack, so it will be easier and quicker.  Started unpacking today.

That being said, it was time consuming rounding up all my LV stuff.  My handbags are all in dustbags on a shelf (easy to box them up when needed) So all my SLG, Pochettes, EVAs, straps, & luggage tags Ive put in LV boxes and labeled them.  They will actually be easier to find and use.  I can also grab them quickly for evacuation. (hopefully we are not burglarized)  But then I found this thread that says dont store them in the boxes.  I feel like a plastic tote wont let them breathe and is not as attractive.  Im in California, its dry here.  Please consult and give me another ideas
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## gabz

Stay safe! Maybe canvas bins that sre breathable?


----------



## onlyk

MeepMeep67 said:


> 2 weeks ago I was faced with a fire evacuation.  Over 20 yrs on our little farm, we have never been this threatened.  We gained much perspective that we have a lot of stuff that doesnt matter! And we need to get organized.  My new plan is to encorporate ready to go storage.  Not to totally live out of boxes, but make it easier to pack, should this happen again. I am also making a master list while I unpack, so it will be easier and quicker.  Started unpacking today.
> 
> That being said, it was time consuming rounding up all my LV stuff.  My handbags are all in dustbags on a shelf (easy to box them up when needed) So all my SLG, Pochettes, EVAs, straps, & luggage tags Ive put in LV boxes and labeled them.  They will actually be easier to find and use.  I can also grab them quickly for evacuation. (hopefully we are not burglarized)  But then I found this thread that says dont store them in the boxes.  I feel like a plastic tote wont let them breathe and is not as attractive.  Im in California, its dry here.  Please consult and give me another ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


drill some large holes on the sides of the large boxes?


----------



## Cass_0x

Will wired shelving ruin a bag ??


----------



## beachbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> 2 weeks ago I was faced with a fire evacuation.  Over 20 yrs on our little farm, we have never been this threatened.  We gained much perspective that we have a lot of stuff that doesnt matter! And we need to get organized.  My new plan is to encorporate ready to go storage.  Not to totally live out of boxes, but make it easier to pack, should this happen again. I am also making a master list while I unpack, so it will be easier and quicker.  Started unpacking today.
> 
> That being said, it was time consuming rounding up all my LV stuff.  My handbags are all in dustbags on a shelf (easy to box them up when needed) So all my SLG, Pochettes, EVAs, straps, & luggage tags Ive put in LV boxes and labeled them.  They will actually be easier to find and use.  I can also grab them quickly for evacuation. (hopefully we are not burglarized)  But then I found this thread that says dont store them in the boxes.  I feel like a plastic tote wont let them breathe and is not as attractive.  Im in California, its dry here.  Please consult and give me another ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I've also thought about this, if we have to evacuate for a hurricane or for some other reasons.   
What and how would I grab most important papers, items, etc.  I figure I have receipts for almost all of my Louis Vuittons except for a couple that were delivered these last few month without receipts.  But some LVs you might never be able to replace.  

I used to have a list of the most important items to get and where I have them  But, over my moves, I haven't kept up with it. Would be good to make another list and plans!


----------



## evelyn_132

Just wonder, do you still keep them in boxes as a few posts down advise not to place them in boxes.


----------



## boyoverboard

Thank you!   

Sorry for the late reply! I bought the unit on Amazon. Here's the link on the UK website! It's really sturdy and looks very nice, I think, for the price. 

Inter Link Display Cabinet Collecty, Black/white



Bags_4_life said:


> This is a fantastic idea, I love it! Could you please share the link for the display unit? I love slg’s and have about 30, it would be great fun picking and choosing which ones to swap around. It must be a hard choice for you, I remember that you have amazing limited pieces.


----------



## bh4me

MeepMeep67 said:


> 2 weeks ago I was faced with a fire evacuation.  Over 20 yrs on our little farm, we have never been this threatened.  We gained much perspective that we have a lot of stuff that doesnt matter! And we need to get organized.  My new plan is to encorporate ready to go storage.  Not to totally live out of boxes, but make it easier to pack, should this happen again. I am also making a master list while I unpack, so it will be easier and quicker.  Started unpacking today.
> 
> That being said, it was time consuming rounding up all my LV stuff.  My handbags are all in dustbags on a shelf (easy to box them up when needed) So all my SLG, Pochettes, EVAs, straps, & luggage tags Ive put in LV boxes and labeled them.  They will actually be easier to find and use.  I can also grab them quickly for evacuation. (hopefully we are not burglarized)  But then I found this thread that says dont store them in the boxes.  I feel like a plastic tote wont let them breathe and is not as attractive.  Im in California, its dry here.  Please consult and give me another ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is great. I also heard about not putting slgs or bags in boxes. My bags are in their dust bags not in boxes. However, I keep many of my slgs in their box and some in a drawer with just the bottom part of the box.

To prevent moisture, I put 1 or 2 little packets of silica gel in each box. I collect these packets before I throw empty med/pill containers. Some of the silica are even in this cute little cylindrical plastic container.

Since you’re using larger boxes with more items, perhaps throw in a few packets. Just sharing what worked for me. I also live in CA


----------



## ray72277

MeepMeep67 said:


> 2 weeks ago I was faced with a fire evacuation.  Over 20 yrs on our little farm, we have never been this threatened.  We gained much perspective that we have a lot of stuff that doesnt matter! And we need to get organized.  My new plan is to encorporate ready to go storage.  Not to totally live out of boxes, but make it easier to pack, should this happen again. I am also making a master list while I unpack, so it will be easier and quicker.  Started unpacking today.
> 
> That being said, it was time consuming rounding up all my LV stuff.  My handbags are all in dustbags on a shelf (easy to box them up when needed) So all my SLG, Pochettes, EVAs, straps, & luggage tags Ive put in LV boxes and labeled them.  They will actually be easier to find and use.  I can also grab them quickly for evacuation. (hopefully we are not burglarized)  But then I found this thread that says dont store them in the boxes.  I feel like a plastic tote wont let them breathe and is not as attractive.  Im in California, its dry here.  Please consult and give me another ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I did the same with mine, but took the tops off the boxes to let them breathe. If you don’t want to completely remove the tops, can you store the boxes somewhere where you can just lay the tops out behind the box so the items can breathe?


----------



## nfornat

I store my bags in their dust bags and put them on a shelf in my walk in wardrobe which doesn’t get any sunlight, I live in a dry climate with no humidity but still open the dust bag for the bags to breathe once in a while. I wish I had a larger wardrobe so I could have better storage of them though.


----------



## Xthgirl

My curio cabinet.  I dont turn on the lights in the curio. And i have blackout curtains in the bedroom.


----------

